# CDX Take Two



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck to you & Maddie!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck it never ceases to amaze me how they can do so wellin training and then be so imaginative at messing up at a trial.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck..:crossfing for you! Cant wait to hear that you got it and got a placement!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck, hope it's going well.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie and I are back from the trial today and it went pretty good!! That is, until she decided not to take the high jump on the back back after retrieving her dumbbell....argh!! I went back at the end of the day before they ring stewards but the judges books away and wanted to see what we got points taken off for. She had 5.5 taken off for heeling and figure 8's and then 2 for the down on recall and 1 for the retrieve on flat. Other than that she was a happy girl and was really working great for me! 

The only things I want to ask some of the fellow members is what you do between exercises? Today I could tell she was extra excited to be in the ring, so I didn't do too many hand touches or anything like that, maybe one or two, but nothing beyond that. I could tell she was a little bit not tuned into me between exercises and our set ups seemed to take forever, LOL! What would you guys do??

Back to training we go!!


----------

